# Best 8 wt reel for decent price?(and a dig on Lamson)



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Fellow 2coolers,

I need some help on a new 8 wt reel. I currently have a Lamson reel. It has failed me miserably. I retrieve right handed, and apparently you compromise the entire drag system when you switch the reel to right retrieve. It will literally come apart while fighting a fish. If you're right retrieve, stay away from Lamson. 

I'm going to Mexico in June to chase juvi Tarpon, and I need a reel that won't blow up during the fight. Thanks in advance for all the help. 

SK


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I personally have had great experience with Allen flyfishing reels both the Alpha III and the Kraken. I've landed jacks and ling on my Alpha III with minimal maintenance. I'd give them a look. Both have some of the smoothest drags I've experienced.

If you want to go even cheaper I've heard a lot of great things about the Redington Behemoth. I don't have personal experience with it, but the guys I do know that have fished them have nothing but good things to say. A little ugly, but whatever

A juvi tarpon shouldn't blow up most reels even on the cheap end of the spectrum though. I'd be surprised if any of them really pulled much drag to do such a thing. At any rate, any of the reels listed above should be up for the task


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I would look on eBay for a Sage 3280 or 4280 they have been great performers for me at a good price.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Galvan Torque 8 or the bullet proof Colton Terrapin 8-9 made by a native Texan. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Not to be a smartass, but its generally a better practice to keep the rod in one hand or the other, you dont want to switch hands for casting, stripping or reeling. I know thats a hard part for baitcaster converts to adopt sometimes. Theres already enough moving parts with managing line, rod tip, fly, body position, wind, fish, beer, etc... 

And that just creates opportunity to snag line around the reel when you switch hands and you can't coil line in hand and then cast it back out if you switch hands. It just simplifies part of the process to keep the rod in one hand. Especially when fishing, you cast - strip strip strip - pick it up off the water and shoot it back out. You dont want to fumble that rod around when a fish is tailing away from you. Just my opinion. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry reread your post. If you're a lefty my advice does not apply and Im an ***. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Find a Tibor Everglades on Ebay. They are bulletproof!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

BVK, that is the cheap real I used to catch the big red in the pic to your left.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://flylifemagazine.com/cheap-saltwater-fly-reels-that-work/

I have no experience with any of the reels in the link.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

You get what you pay for. If you want bullet proof than you can abuse then you need to go High end. Tibor, Galvan, Hatch, others. I shop eBay for name brand reel that have good warranties. Most of the reels that I have bought are in like new shape. Too many rich people buy high end fishing tackle, go on a Bone fishing vacation for three days then sell their equipment on ebay. And if you get a reel that needs work the better reel companies will rebuild them for a modest charge. This is how I have gotten my high end equipment at reasonable prices.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you'll not find a finer reel without spending 1000s...

http://shop.danielsson-flyreels.se/...ls/f3w-fly-reel/flyfishing-reel-f3w-7ten.html

and inexpensive too...at current exchange rate, $223.

i have 4 of them.

this is the manufacturer that used to make all the reels for LOOP before they nose-dived.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ve been impressed with my Nautilus X XL max. Itâ€™s a very light in weight reel at 4.7 ounces. I have it paired with an 8/9 weight G. Loomis Short Stix. 

The drag is smooth and strong. The drag knob is big and easy to adjust mid fight. I had a Jack Crevelle run off all of the fly line and most of the backing yesterday and the reel handled the fish without any issues (I did wack my knuckles once, but thatâ€™s on me). 

The reels arenâ€™t exactly cheap, but they cost less than some of the true high end models. I have a similar sized Lamson Guru and thereâ€™s no doubt on which is the better and stronger reel.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Karstopo- How did you spot the jacks? Were they busting bait? Just curious, would love to try one in a fly-


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Outearly said:


> Karstopo- How did you spot the jacks? Were they busting bait? Just curious, would love to try one in a fly-


It super calm off the beach and that helped. And they were busting bait. We saw a large school huddled up and cruising not far from the beach. We motored over. The fish werenâ€™t necessarily swimming in a straight line. I was watching a larger pod a little out of range and a small school suddenly was there, tails and fins above the surface, maybe 20-25 feet off the starboard side. It was a no way to miss type of cast. I just cast at the leading edge and got a near instant take of the size 4 Borski slider.

There were a lot of schools around. We also saw a school of bull reds, but I missed my one chance as the fish went deep before it intersected my fly. I shot had too much lead in it.

There were gafftopsail catfish messing with bait too. Every school of predators had a different look as it messed with bait. We saw a couple of schools of Pompano too. Never could get on them. The jacks and gafftopsail seemed most prevalent. My buddy with the boat caught a jack, too, on a silver spoon.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Karstopo- thanks for the info- sounds like a very cool day -


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

If you want bulletproof reel you can take anywhere on earth , a reel that is reliable and serviceable in the field, there is only Abel and Tibor. Both can be found on eBay at very good prices. Also check out the Nautilus ccfx2 , this reel lists for $525 , just won the 8wt reel shootout .
http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/bl...gxQGNvbWNhc3QubmV0&utm_source=Subscriber+List


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I always learn new things when I post on here. I backed into a good deal with a Hatch 7 plus. Im stoked. Again, I appreciate all the feedback. 

Tight lines,

SK


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jees, my Lamson LP is 25 years old, my Litespeed 2s and 4 are near 20 years old and still going strong, right handed. Talk to Lamson, something isn't installed right.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

The Orvis Battenkill 4 for under $200 will get it done. Probably one of the best values out there is the Galvin Rush R-8, same drag you find on the Torque. About twice the price as a Battenkill.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I had the same issue with a Lamson Guru 2 on my 10wt. Lost a big bull red in La when the spool popped off mid fight. The guys at Sportsman's finest knew what was up when I talked with them about it. When it's set up for right hand retrieve, the drag nut loosens up with outgoing drag. If you put a drop of super glue on it when you convert it to right hand retrieve, it supposedly solves the problem. I had already returned the reel to BPS and ended up buying a Ross EvoR Salt.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a big jack completely smoke down the drag on a Lamson Velocity on my 10wt several years ago. They just don't have the ability to handle big fish. Lamson replaced it under warranty but I promptly upgraded to a Tibor Riptide for my 10wt.

And I had a Lamson Velocity on my 8wt as well that had the drag lock up because the seal leaked. Also replaced with a Tibor Everglades.

Lamson reels are just fine in freshwater but I don't trust them in the salt.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you don't need a drag.

that's what God gave you palms for.

:smile:


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*reel*

Lamson Litespeed 3.5 has withstood 15 years of abuse from me, from bonefish, permit, jacks, coho, king salmon, and a couple hundred steelhead from Washington to Alaska up to 42 inches. Countless reds on our coast. One time the drag screwed up and Lamson replaced it for free. I cannot say the same for any other reel I've ever owned. I've never tried Lamson's cheaper reels.


----------

